# Jobs In Germany?



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I'm Likith from India, i have planned to apply for Job seeker visa for germany.
i have 3+ exp has system administrator. i need to provide the accommodation details to German consulate with my visa application. 

Please any one let me know in which city there is lot of IT openings in germany. so that i can search for PG. 

please also let me know if 2000euros are enough to survive for a month in Germany.

Thanks,
Likith


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Most but not always the best IT jobs are in Frankfurt. I should concentrate your search there. Depending on your life style 2k (gross that is) is not a lot but enough to live in Frankfurt. I know people who survive (well) on a lot less.


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot James  . this is helpfull.

could you please tell me which place i can find cheap PG's in frankfurt

Thanks,
Likith


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

sorry, but was is a PG?


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

PG is Paying Guest. its like a room shared between 2 or 3 people they provide breakfast and dinner.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

likith_jogi said:


> PG is Paying Guest. its like a room shared between 2 or 3 people they provide breakfast and dinner.


I don't know any I could recommend but I think it would be better that you try a WG (or wohngemeinschaft). You won't get any meals but its places where you can share with others and normally a lot cheaper than renting or staying in a B & B.
There are some places just for a few weeks where the owner goes abroad and is just looking for someone to look after it for a while.

Take a look at sites like this. This one has an English option.

WG Frankfurt am Main : WG Zimmer Angebote in Frankfurt am Main


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks a ton james   I will check this link


----------

